# Einen Computer selber bauen!!



## Tobias K. (7. Februar 2003)

moin

kaum zu glauben aber war!! ich hab eine seite gefunden auf der sich ein bastler einen computer komplett selbst gebaut hat!!

guck es euch einfach mal selber an!

http://kuschel.citybug.de/mycpu-g.htm

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## melmager (9. Februar 2003)

finde ich gut 

ich hatte auch mal so eine idee bin aber nie über die planung hinaus gekommen :-(

auf jeden fall respekt


----------

